# Paludariums/Aqua Terrariums



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was wondering has anyone made a Paludarium ?
I have an empty Exo-Terra 24x18x18 and I might use it to make one for some Fire bellied Toads and maybe some White Cloud Mountain Minnows.
Here is a few links if anyone is intrested in making one or just wants to see nice viv's. 
Construction of My Aquaterrarium
Vivarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
River Tank Text
Paludarium Techniques- Page 1










I want this:mf_dribble:.


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

That looks great i'm hoping to make a large 1 soon.
I just need to find out what Plants i will be useing first. =/
Great pic Thanks for posting.

Dan


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

How big is yours going to be ?
Your welcome.


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> How big is yours going to be ?
> Your welcome.


Not sure i was looking at useing a 6 or 7 ft Tank but i might get 1 made for me to the size i want.
Which i'm still not sure on size at the moment but it would be pretty big.

Dan


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice idea..but I think you'd have a problem with FBT eating mountain minnows.

Maybe try some larger fish or different phib? : victory:


----------

